# Lars utility dog!!!!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

LARS EARNS HIS AKC UTILITY DOG TITLE (UD!) He finishes up his title with a first place and then picks up a spare UD leg with another first place at the second trial of the day!!! WHOO HOO LARS!!!!! :rockon::rockon::whoo::whoo:









Sadly, I don't have video from those trials on Saturday....but I do have some recent stuff from a show and go from a couple of weeks ago. 






Just re-sent in my entry to the next trial coming up....instead of doing Utility A, we're going for Utility B and Open B for those UDX legs!!! 

I am so, so thrilled! Getting a UD on a dog can get crossed off the MrsBoats bucket list now!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

That's fabulous! You and Lars make a great team.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice !!! sounds like your feet haven't hit the ground yet. 

and good luck on those UDX legs.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome congratulations to you both !!!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment!


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations again! And good luck in B!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay Lars!! You guys are awesome.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Fabulous!!! Again, Congratulations!!!

Best of luck on the UDX! Looking forward to watching your progress. I am really considering trying it out myself. I dusted Gator off and put him in UB this weekend and he didn't look too bad... 

You guys look Great! You're going to have so much fun!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Go, Lars, go!!!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Such a huge deal, congratulations!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! Way to go Lars!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Good luck on the UDX legs. Are you going to try for an OTCH?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks all of you guys!!! This was a big deal for me personally.  My obedience game plan from here is to work and show as long as Lars wants and is able to. He's almost 7.5 years old and he and I may have another 2 - 2.5 years in obedience realistically. A UDX and an OM are reachable for us. I will see if an OTCH comes our way as Lars and I continue his life's work. He loves this sport so much...I'll let him tell me when it's time to put up the scent articles.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations. Three of the dogs I train with are practicing for their Utility titles so I know how much work it is. I think I will be lucky to get a CD degree on Kris at the rate we are going.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

That is so awesome I loved watching Lars in the video. I found it amusing to hear him do his random barks. Like he was saying Yippeeee! this is fun.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

YAY!! Huge congrats to you and Lars!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow. That is awesome. So much precision. And he looks genuinely happy and engaged doing it.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!! I know how hard you guys worked for this one, proud of you guys. 

Go team Lars!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thank you again you guys!! 

Lars definitely loves his job! Someone brought up the joyous barks while Lars is working...those are our "errors of enthusiasm". Every time he opens his mouth...we lose points. 1/2 - 1 point per bark in obedience. I'm trying think of someway I can get him to work more quietly....I'm not sure how right now. I'm worried I won't be able to separate out the bark from him doing the exercise...so, if I start to extinguish the bark...will I also extinguish the enthusiasm and make him think twice about what he is doing for the actual exercise? I've talked with a bunch of people about it and they sort of agree that he's actively doing the exercise correctly while he barks. So, the barking is a grey area...and Lars is very black and white. He only does it at shows and places like show and gos where there is a big crowd. He doesn't do it in practice or at run thrus. I'm going to work with maybe throwing him on the treadmill before we take off to shows to knock down the drive just enough that the barking will become less. And, I'm also hoping that when we start showing really regularly....it may become more "old hat" and Lars will be less :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon: and the barking will settle down some. He's a huge crowd pleaser and people love to see him rock out utility with all of his flash and noise. The judges keep telling me that barking is going to kill me score wise if we go for the OTCH. :redface:


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I bet you're right. As he gets used to the ring, he is probably going to bark less. I feel your pain.

Gator Yipes on the go out and the jumps, but he does it in practice too. Makes my battle a little easier. I break off the exercise and re-set in practice. We have really knocked down the noise. But in trial, it still shows up. This weekend, he vocalized on signals! The crazy barking is not him. That is coming from another area. But the high-pitched whine crap is him. Any ideas on that? I feel your pain.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuuHCaT_sT4

Again, congratulations! Can't wait to watch the next leg of your journey!


----------



## Shep (May 16, 2013)

TJ, Gator looks fantastic! Great attitude, great heeling, beautiful crisp signals, very nice! How much did you lose for the whining?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We feel each others' pain!!! Again...he's doing the exercise correctly (and well I might add) and if you try to correct the whining, will they separate it out from the exercise?? Some people have said to name the barking and then tell Lars "no bark!" when he does it. That would work if I could belt out "NO BARK!" at a trial!! LOL


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Shep said:


> TJ, Gator looks fantastic! Great attitude, great heeling, beautiful crisp signals, very nice! How much did you lose for the whining?


We lost 2 points on the exercise, total. He moved his feet a little on the stand. He may have been forged on the slow time? Hard to tell with the angles. I suspect a point, but not sure. It's a painful thing to lose point for!

Thank you! He hadn't been in the obedience ring for well over a year. Fun to see that he could clear his head and work.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

That is too bad about the points being taking away. I mean I can understand it but it was not like it was backtalk. I might add Mr. Boats better watch out. You and Lars make a great team. Even with the little bit of noise, It was a very nice video to watch. Such great teamwork and love for the sport from the dog.


----------

